# VIP Status



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

So I just got an email from Uber letting me know I qualify as a VIP partner and will be receiving requests from VIP riders. What kind of drama will this add to my life? Am I expected to hop out of my car to open doors and what not? Will These VIP riders be displeased when I arrive in my corolla instead of another luxurious looking car?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

VIP riders have the option of requesting Black or uberX VIP so your car shouldn't surprise them. However, they seem to think that being VIP means they get some kind of special treatment (or discounts) when it does not and every CSR hates their guts.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> VIP riders have the option of requesting Black or uberX VIP so your car shouldn't surprise them. However, they seem to think that being VIP means they get some kind of special treatment (or discounts) when it does not and every CSR hates their guts.


What qualifies a driver or client for vip status?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I would believe drivers that give over 200 rides a month and maintain a rating of 4.8 and over should qualify for a so called vip status.As for the riders the equation should be about taking certain number of trips in a month,irrespective of the rating.Uber will value you based on how much money you rake in for it,whether driving or riding,period.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Digits said:


> I would believe drivers that give over 200 rides a month and maintain a rating of 4.8 and over should qualify for a so called vip status.As for the riders the equation should be about taking certain number of trips in a month,irrespective of the rating.Uber will value you based on how much money you rake in for it,whether driving or riding,period.


Speculation or fact?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Speculation or fact?


You can never be sure of anything on Uber Planet. That's just my assumption of achieving VIP status and I may have hit the bulls eye here.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds dreadful.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Tixx What's your current rating?


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

DocT said:


> Tixx What's your current rating?


4.808


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Tixx How many completed rides do you have?

Let us know how your VIP riders treat you and if you notice any difference between VIP riders vs normal riders. Just curious.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

VIP anything in the low-end market of the service industry = 

Tell me what I need to do to avoid such email from Uber


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> What qualifies a driver or client for vip status?


For drivers it's 4.7 or above rating over the past 500 trips. For riders, they have to take 100 trips in that particular city. Then they become VIP for that city ONLY.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> For drivers it's 4.7 or above rating over the past 500 trips. For riders, they have to take 100 trips in that particular city. Then they become VIP for that city ONLY.


Huh.. Surprised and glad I am not a VIP! Thanks for clarification.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so 4.7 is good enough to drive VIP but 4.6 is not good enough to drive everyone else lol


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> For drivers it's 4.7 or above rating over the past 500 trips. For riders, they have to take 100 trips in that particular city. Then they become VIP for that city ONLY.


Not sure what they get except feeling more entitled with the VIP moniker. Do uber drivers see the VIP on the rider name when it pings through? 
To me, VIP is someone who tips and is a great rider.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> For drivers it's 4.7 or above rating over the past 500 trips. For riders, they have to take 100 trips in that particular city. Then they become VIP for that city ONLY.


Isn't 4.7 the "disqualifying" number? If so, basically you just drive 500 trips without getting fired. Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess after 500 rides, you're VIP driver or not driving at all. Leave all the breadcrumbs to the rest of the proles with under 500 rides.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber just figures you're burned out by 500 so in with the new and out with the old.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Not sure what they get except feeling more entitled with the VIP moniker. Do uber drivers see the VIP on the rider name when it pings through?
> To me, VIP is someone who tips and is a great rider.


Yes we do. In the same area of the ping where the surge is indicated, the letters 'VIP' also appear. Personally, I've had nothing but good experiences accepting them. The riders have been timely, friendly, and generally decent tippers.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

texasm203 said:


> Isn't 4.7 the "disqualifying" number? If so, basically you just drive 500 trips without getting fired. Or am I misunderstanding?


Far as I know, it's not 4.7 everywhere. In NYC it was 4.6 last I checked.


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm new so please forgive this question. I have no idea how riders do their rating. When I was new and made some mistakes, I guess I still had 5.0, but since that time when I bend over backwards to be pleasant, prompt, and drive safely, I've seen my rating is now about 4.75. Though I will continue to try to do my best, what difference do the ratings mean if they don't translate into more money?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tixx said:


> So I just got an email from Uber letting me know I qualify as a VIP partner and will be receiving requests from VIP riders. What kind of drama will this add to my life? Am I expected to hop out of my car to open doors and what not? Will These VIP riders be displeased when I arrive in my corolla instead of another luxurious looking car?


VIP and Corolla - gotta admit that sounds funny together. I mean no disrespect to you or your car. Corollas are fine cars, after all. But not quite a VIP ride. Best of luck to ya! (Like I should talk - I drive a Honda Fit.)


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Yes we do. In the same area of the ping where the surge is indicated, the letters 'VIP' also appear. Personally, I've had nothing but good experiences accepting them. The riders have been timely, friendly, and generally decent tippers.


I love your dog! I used to have a rescued siberian who was my service dog. She looked similar to my avatar but he weighs about 1/3 of what she was and he is a rescued Eskie/Shiba Inu mix.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

OK_NatureDog said:


> I'm new so please forgive this question. I have no idea how riders do their rating. When I was new and made some mistakes, I guess I still had 5.0, but since that time when I bend over backwards to be pleasant, prompt, and drive safely, I've seen my rating is now about 4.75. Though I will continue to try to do my best, what difference do the ratings mean if they don't translate into more money?


You figured it out. A 4.75 is the same as a 4.9 when it comes to money. I wouldn't want to go too much farther down but you are pretty far from deactivation once you have a few hundred rides in.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> VIP and Corolla - gotta admit that sounds funny together. I mean no disrespect to you or your car. Corollas are fine cars, after all. But not quite a VIP ride. Best of luck to ya! (Like I should talk - I drive a Honda Fit.)


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep! My rating took a beating. 7 day rating is as a 4.5 yet another haven't done anything differently. I can't see myself doing much else to appease riders. No way I'm jumping out to open doors or offering water. I'm friendly, professional and a safe driver. The only bonus I offer is gum which no one takes anyway. 

How do I get myself off this VIP thing without messing the rating?


----------



## Tula Dave (Sep 30, 2015)

Tixx said:


> How do I get myself off this VIP thing without messing the rating?


I hear that if you contact Uber customer service and request that they remove your VIP status, they will do so.


----------



## AtlantaRider (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm a rider, not a driver, so I hope no one minds me posting. I just thought some drivers might like to hear an update from the back seat. I just received my VIP email last night and haven't tried it yet. Some articles have said that you need 100 trips in a particular city to receive VIP as a rider, but I'm pretty sure I have fewer than that here in Atlanta. My quick email search for receipts says I've probably taken about 85. I'd like to believe I get pretty good passenger reviews. Many drivers have told me I'm getting 5 stars, maybe because the GPS is wrong in my neighborhood, and I have no problem walking them through the directions.

Anyhow, I always order UberX, and recently I've noticed I've been getting some pretty nice cars anyhow—Escalades, etc., so I wonder if there are some more algorithmic things going on here. Maybe it's just a coincidence. The VIP option, according to the fare estimate is the same price as UberX, so if I have an extra few minutes I don't know why I wouldn't try it.

Finally, from a personal standpoint, I don't expect any special service for my "VIP" status. If I get a friendly and safe driver with a clean car, I'm happy and the driver will get 5 stars every time.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Über has never admitted to ping preferences based in business goals at least not that I am aware of. But it's biz 101 to take care of your best customers. so I agree and believe there are algorithmic things going on. Enjoy your perks!!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol some schmuck in an escalade sees an incoming vip ping and he's on his way with a smile hoping he sees a celeb or something and its just some other schmuck that just uses uberx all the time.

Bwhahahahaha!!


----------



## Mojo76 (Feb 27, 2016)

thehappytypist said:


> For drivers it's 4.7 or above rating over the past 500 trips. For riders, they have to take 100 trips in that particular city. Then they become VIP for that city ONLY.


How is it that I got VIP status after less than 200 trips?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Mojo76 said:


> How is it that I got VIP status after less than 200 trips?


It's very possible that has changed. I'm no longer in the know.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mojo76 said:


> How is it that I got VIP status after less than 200 trips?


This obviously tells me your market doesn't have a lot of drivers...

A market like San Francisco or L.A has thousands of drivers.

Yours doesn't so they can't expect the same criteria.


----------



## Kelsey Pine (Apr 16, 2016)

Digits said:


> I would believe drivers that give over 200 rides a month and maintain a rating of 4.8 and over should qualify for a so called vip status.As for the riders the equation should be about taking certain number of trips in a month,irrespective of the rating.Uber will value you based on how much money you rake in for it,whether driving or riding,period.


I'm in the VIP program and have only done less than 100 rides. I think they just base it off your rating and then pair you with riders with those same high ratings as well. My only worry is that I'm being offered less rides now to be more readily available for the VIP riders? Not sure though.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

VIP pax are simply regular riders that use Uber frequently enough to qualify (nothing more). In my experience, they are no better / no worse than anyone else and none of mine have ever tipped. I've always assumed that VIP riders are less likely to tip as they take so many frequent rides that it would be pretty expensive to tip drivers. When I see a VIP ping it's the same as any other ping to me and I ignore them just the same based on time/distance. Being a VIP driver will have no impact on any other pings you get (in my market). With no benefits to the VIP experience on either side of transaction it's just a way for uber to try to make you and the rider feel special (smoke and mirrors).


----------



## Kelsey Pine (Apr 16, 2016)

Agreed! Seems like "smoke and mirrors" is a good way to describe some of their recent perks. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> VIP pax are simply regular riders that use Uber frequently enough to qualify (nothing more). In my experience, they are no better / no worse than anyone else and none of mine have ever tipped. I've always assumed that VIP riders are less likely to tip as they take so many frequent rides that it would be pretty expensive to tip drivers. When I see a VIP ping it's the same as any other ping to me and I ignore them just the same based on time/distance. Being a VIP driver will have no impact on any other pings you get (in my market). With no benefits to the VIP experience on either side of transaction it's just a way for uber to try to make you and the rider feel special (smoke and mirrors).


Yep you are right on everything you wrote! VIP pax just use Uber often. In the Atlanta market, it you must use Uber as a rider 10 times a month to be VIP. These pax are no different than any others and I have definitely seen some with below 4.0 ratings.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

You can either be a VIP or an Uber driver. I'm the latter.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

All UberX riders are VIP by default.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

They asked me to be VIP at 40 rides I opted out.


----------



## Leenie_97 (Apr 18, 2016)

jodie said:


> They asked me to be VIP at 40 rides I opted out.


How do you opt out of VIP? I never saw an option to opt out. The email from Uber tried to make it sound glorified.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberest said:


> Über has never admitted to ping preferences based in business goals at least not that I am aware of. But it's biz 101 to take care of your best customers. so I agree and believe there are algorithmic things going on. Enjoy your perks!!


I agree
VIP would get a faster response than drunk college student. So the request locations would get screwy.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Leenie_97 said:


> How do you opt out of VIP? I never saw an option to opt out. The email from Uber tried to make it sound glorified.


They had an opt out button in the email. I Pushed it. Lol


----------



## Leenie_97 (Apr 18, 2016)

I agree with taking care of your best customers, but have you noticed the fares for a VIP rider is cheaper than a regular rider. Which means less money for the driver!


----------

